# Italian Owls



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI ALL, Is there any one else out there that raises ITALIAN OWLS? GEORGE SIMON


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well its been 5 days and it looks like I am the only breeder of ITALIAN OWLS PIGEONS. Hoped that there would have been some else that bred this fine little pigeon. george simon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry that no one responded to your thread, George.  

I am curious about them and sure would like to see what they look like. Can you post a pic or two..since you may be the only one who has them?  

Thanks!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im sorry no1 posted either i dont breed them ... good luck though


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

ok i found a site with some one who does breed them the site is here 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&lr=&rls=GWYA,GWYA:2005-44,GWYA:en&sa=N


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, that is a neat looking bird, but does not look like the OWL I had pictured.

Thank you stach n flash for locating the picture of the Italian owls.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i thought it would look like an owl too but i dunno it says italian owl  your welcome


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i have a better site i just found its right here ...

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&lr=&rls=GWYA,GWYA:2005-44,GWYA:en&sa=N

the pics of italian owls are at the bottum  i think their are three in a row


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

my hen laid her 1st egg yesterday  lol im lucky cuz thats the day i placed 1st in the track meet well her 2nd should be here to night or tommarow ill try to get a pick with her and the egg or eggs havnt checked again yet


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well im also happy to say im on my way to haveing 100 posts :d im on number 97 

my other news is that my set of blue bars laid their eggs but rejecteded them cuz i had to split their cage


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

George,

Just want to let you know that as of last Sunday, I finally have at least one pair of Italian Owls. I picked up the red check cock and blue check hen that Steve Brice had. 

Frank

"Whether one believes in a religion or not, and whether one believes in rebirth or not, there isn't anyone who doesn't appreciate kindness and compassion." His Holiness the Dalai Lama


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Frank those are two birds that I gave Steve or young from the pair I gave him, all those that I had at the show are from my base pair. I want to thank you for helping us during the judging.had I known that you were looking for Italian Owls I would have given you a pair of those that I had at the show.* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Frank those are two birds that I gave Steve or young from the pair I gave him, all those that I had at the show are from my base pair. I want to thank you for helping us during the judging.had I known that you were looking for Italian Owls I would have given you a pair of those that I had at the show.* GEORGE


I do not have Italian owls, but the breeder I know that I get my figs from does, I think he has some very nice birds as he has shown me some pics on some flyers and mags of his birds that won some shows...his name is Leon Tucker here in Va...thats about all I know, he also is starting some portuguese tumblers and brought a pair to show me when I met him....they are so small and colorful...They are in my future also......I just noticed the post is from 2006...I guess you know someone who does now..


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I know that George. It was sort of a last minute thing when Grieble told me that Steve wanted to find a good home for the pair. I may hit you up for a pair in a few months, let me see if I can get this pair going. I'm just hoping that they also carry bar, since I'm partial to blue bars anyway.

Frank


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Frank, the the sire of those two birds carries blue and dilute and they have given me some bar birds. I hope that the cock you have will be carring those factors.Right now I have only two blue bars one of which I plan on mating to a grizzle that I have, I want to have some blue grizzles for next years show.* GEORGE


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info, George. I'll keep you informed of what pops out.
Frank


----------

